# Other > Off Topic >  Disposing an old printer

## bint

I have an old printer at home and I am looking forward to having it safely disposed. I read a blog that offered some tips on how to recycle old electronic items ( http://www.gorillabins.ca/blog/how-t...anage-e-waste/ ). Has anyone ever recycled any old electronic items before , what are the procedures that I should follow to have it recycled properly.Any insight on this would be great.Thanks.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Check if your town has a recycling plant with public access for disposing goods, you usually pay a small fee but it will be properly recycled.

----------


## Marm

There are so many salvageable parts in a printer, I'd really hate to just straight up dispose of it.  The motors for one are usually standard NEMA 17 steppers, those work easily with an arduino board for future projects.  There's usually also a number of smooth and threaded rods.  The power supply, LCD display, all these parts are re usable.  

Even if you don't want the printer, disassemble it and ebay the parts.  You'll be surprised about how much people will pay for those parts.  

Or wait... did you mean a regular printer?     You can still salvage a lot of parts from one of those, but those won't do you much good unless you're an electronics diy'er.  

If you do want to get rid of it whole.  Craigslist it first.  Somebody might actually pay you for it.    If not, follow Ralph's comments.

----------


## GertyLY

You don't need to recycle it. Marm is right, sell off any good parts. Sometimes it's so difficult to find the spare parts

----------


## Torby

Um.... You donate it to me :Cool:

----------


## contestantnum13

My town has a drop off for old electronics

----------


## Rob1010

Hi Marm, 

You are correct. There really are so many parts to a printer. Whatever you do with it, donate it, salvage it or dispose of it, we must be sure to do it in an environmentally friendly manner. I came across a blog that shared some really nice tips and wanted to share it with you. Take a look if you like and let me know your thoughts  :Big Grin: 

http://dumpsquad.ca/dispose-ink-toner-cartridges/

----------


## lucyjohn987

Thanks for sharing

----------


## mypaperedit

I gave my old printer  from local tech workshop

----------


## mikkelkasper

> You don't need to recycle it. Marm is right, sell off any good parts. Sometimes it's so difficult to find the spare parts.
> https://www.guidomaggi.com/us/ | https://www.guidomaggi.it/


New here but i have to say that is is a better option to disposing it .you might get back some of the money you bought the printer for..better yet. keep it as some sort of souvenir ..in the next few years 
we might not have such models..might fetch you something better.

----------

